# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  16 حقيقة عن التدخين عليك اكتشافها

## tariq144

كلما كان الإقلاع عن التدخين أسرع، كلما كان ذلك أفضل لصحتك. أثبتت  الدراسات الحديثة أن المدخنين السابقين لديهم معدلات منخفضة من الإصابة  بأمراض القلب، السكتة الدماغية، السرطان وأمراض الرئة، مقارنة بالأشخاص  الذين يواصلون التدخين، كما أن هؤلاء (المدخنون السابقون) يعيشون حياة أطول  مما يعيش المدخنون. نقدم لكم اليوم قائمة ب16 حقيقة مثيرة عن التدخين  وعالم المدخنين قد تدهشك، فاكتشفها معنا. 
1 - يتسبب التدخين في واحدة من بين كل 5 حالات وفاة في أمريكا. 
2 - مع كل لفافة تبغ تقوم بتدخينها، فأنت بذلك تقتصر 11 دقيقة من معدل عمرك الافتراضي. 
3 - تحتوى كل لفافة تبغ على ما يقارب 4800 مادة كيماوية مختلفة، 69 منها تتسبب فب إصابتك بأمراض السرطان. 
4 - 69% من المدخنين يريدون الإقلاع عنه نهائياً. 
5 - بشكل يومي، يبدأ 4000 مراهق أمريكي على الأقل بتجريب التدخين لأول مرة  في حياتهم، فيما يواصل 1000 منهم التدخين بعد ذلك وتصبح عادة في حياتهم. 
6 - في بعض الأجزاء من أوروبا وأمريكا، التدخين مصرح به للبالغين وغير  البالغين، ولكن يعد ذهابهم لشراء التبغ هو الأمر الغير قانوني في الموضوع. 
7 - يتسبب تعرض البعض لآثار التدخين السلبي في وفاة 50 ألف منهم سنوياً في أمريكا وحدها. 
8 - يتم تدخين أكثر من 15 مليار لفافة تبغ يومياً على مستوى العالم. 
9 - كان هيتلر قائد أول حركة ضد التدخين في العصر الحديث. 
10 - بعد وفاته وحرق جثته،  تم دمج رفات المغني الأمريكي الشهير، توباك، ببعض التبغ، وقام أعضاء فرقته الموسيقية بتدخين هذا المزيج. 
11 - تعرف أول مواطن أوروبي على تدخين التبغ على يد السكان الأصليين من  الهنود الحمر، وعندما قام بالتدخين بعد رجوعه إلى موطنه، تم القبض عليه  لاعتقاد من حوله أن قيامه بالتدخين يثبت أنه "مسكون بأرواح شريرة". 
12 - التدخين بالقرب من شهادات ضمان أجهزة شركة آبل يقوم بإتلافها. 
13 - إذا قمت باستنشاق هواء مدينة مومباي في الهند لمدة يوم واحد فقط، وهو  المشهور بتلوثه، فسيعادل ذلك تدخينك لما يقارب 100 لفافة تبغ. 
14 - من المرجح أن يقوم مدمني التدخين بالتوقف نهائياً عن التدخين خلال أيام الأثنين في الأسبوع.  
15 - إذا قمت بالتوقف عن التدخين، وشرب الكحوليات، وبدأت بممارسة الرياضة  واتباع حميات غذائية صحية، فأنت بذلك تقي نفسك من 30% من أمراض السرطان  المختلفة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
16 - أثبتت العديد من الدراسات أن تدخين الماريجوانا له تأثير أقل سلبية  على صحة الإنسان من تدخين التبغ الذي يحتوى على النيكوتين و من شرب  الكحوليات. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المعومه القيمه يا برنس
تم التقييم
++++*

----------

